# Aruba - Airfare



## neash (Jul 24, 2017)

We are planning to be in Aruba for the Thanksgiving week this year. I have been watching airfare from Washington DC to AUA and it is CRAZY- $1300+ fro non-stop flights. Anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 24, 2017)

neash said:


> We are planning to be in Aruba for the Thanksgiving week this year. I have been watching airfare from Washington DC to AUA and it is CRAZY- $1300+ fro non-stop flights. Anyone have any advice for me?


Have you checked Southwest Airlines flights out of BWI? 

Nonstop flights BWI to AUA the days before the holiday are around $300 (more or less depending on time and day of week). Return nonstop flights are a bit higher (up to $500), but round-trip flights less than $1000 are available. 

If it were me, I would book the outbound flight, monitor for lower rate (since they allow changes with no fees), rebook outbound flight if it goes lower, book return flight at least 2 months out, monitoring for lower fare every few days (especially Tuesday afternoons and Fridays)


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Jul 24, 2017)

Try checking Southwest from FLL.  I'm seeing $151-250's.


----------



## neash (Jul 25, 2017)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Have you checked Southwest Airlines flights out of BWI?
> 
> Nonstop flights BWI to AUA the days before the holiday are around $300 (more or less depending on time and day of week). Return nonstop flights are a bit higher (up to $500), but round-trip flights less than $1000 are available.
> 
> If it were me, I would book the outbound flight, monitor for lower rate (since they allow changes with no fees), rebook outbound flight if it goes lower, book return flight at least 2 months out, monitoring for lower fare every few days (especially Tuesday afternoons and Fridays)



Thanks for the tips. Very helpful!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jul 28, 2017)

There is only one non-stop per week from IAD.  Consider the connecting flights if you want cheaper, or need to go JetBlue out of NYC or BWI alternatives.


----------



## neash (Aug 1, 2017)

Found a roundtrip non stop on united for $708 today


----------



## PDX Matthew (Sep 15, 2018)

We are booked into Marriott Aruba Surf Club for a week starting the day after Thanksgiving, and we had the same week at Renaissance Ocean Suites last year. We live in Portland OR so non-stop flights to AUA are non-existent. The best fights are on JetBlue, which flies PDX-JFK-AUA with a 90 minute layover in JFK. Last year we missed one day of our vacation because the outbounds were fully booked. This year we booked as soon as we were confirmed at Marriott Aruba Surf Club. We paid ~$700 per person round trip, with extra legroom. Around Thanksgiving flights fill up so you need book early and recognize that prices are high.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 15, 2018)

We're traveling to Aruba the Saturday after Thanksgiving, and booked our air fare in mid-January.  I booked my CVG to AUA flights using points.  My cousin got hers for ~$900 each.


----------



## LMD (Oct 15, 2018)

We are going to Aruba the week before Christmas on SW. I booked the tickets the first day they were available. I looked today and prices went down for both the departure and return flights. Refunded several thousand points and $120 travel credit. This is why I LOVE South West!!!
Plus I always book as two one ways rather than a round trip so I have the option to change one and not the other.


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 15, 2018)

LMD said:


> This is why I LOVE South West!!!
> Plus I always book as two one ways rather than a round trip so I have the option to change one and not the other.


FYI I've changed one flight on a roundtrip Southwest booking. You just select which one you want to change.


----------

